# Looking for some advice on buying a John Deere 690b



## 04titanse (May 1, 2013)

A friend of mine is looking to sell his Deere 690b and I am considering it. I don't need a machine this large..but I am guessing he will give me a good price. 

I am going to be digging a 30x42 foundation and moving quite a bit of material around my yard as well as digging out many 24" pine stumps. I figure I can use the machine all summer and then sell it. 

What are these machine worth. His machine is in good shape, starts, runs digs as it should. Doesn't smoke, the curl cylinder has a leak and I guess one of the track drives leaks. Needs a rewire, none of the gauges work and the switch for hi/low speed doesn't work....its stuck in slow speed. He says the under carriage is "good" but I will have to look at it. 

He would be willing to have it transported to my place as part of the selling price. I think the selling price will be about $8500 delivered. 

I think most parts are available other than the track drive motors.


----------



## stumpjumper83 (May 1, 2013)

RUN, RUN, RUN... in case you missed that, run!

Finals on excavators are mega money, like 20k for 1 mega money. The b's are before everything was electronic so your better there, but the are not super common items. Look at the boom, its backwards of every other excavator out there, its on your left instead of right... Operators get used to certain things in certain places and different isn't good, not for selling one, or finding parts for one.

Had you found a deere 490e lc, my recommendation would have been opposite, but you just found the black sheep that needs a vet of the flock.


----------



## 04titanse (May 1, 2013)

I am surprised you had that response, everyone else I talked to say they are solid machine and very reliable. For scrap they are worth $3-4000. I figured at $7-8k im pretty safe. Seems to be a pretty low hour machine, you really think its a mistake if I get it for $7,000?

I appreciate the advice.


----------



## stumpjumper83 (May 1, 2013)

Lets break it down. It already has the following problems, leaky cylinder which will only worsen unless fixed that could cost 500 - 2500, no gauges, how do you know it isn't running hot? The track drive leaks... if oil can get out dirt can get in, dirt kills them, they are not just expensive to buy, but expensive to fix too. Track must be removed etc. repairs there are 3k starting out. And when it goes, its either fix or scrap, cause who wants an excavator that doesn't travel? Also, the backwards boom will throw a lot of potential buyers off, they want the boom on the right where it should be.

So it costs 8k, and will scrap for 4k, so you loose 4 there. It might finish w/o breaking, but ill bet the cylinder will fail, digging stumps is tough, and maybe the final. should it break mid stream, your screwed.

That size machine rents for 4k per mo, rent a nice one, run the piss outa it and return it, especially if it is only a short term purchase.

But what do I know, I just excavate for a living... oh and that oil its leaking is 11 dollars a gal.


----------



## 04titanse (May 1, 2013)

stumpjumper83 said:


> Lets break it down. It already has the following problems, leaky cylinder which will only worsen unless fixed that could cost 500 - 2500, no gauges, how do you know it isn't running hot? The track drive leaks... if oil can get out dirt can get in, dirt kills them, they are not just expensive to buy, but expensive to fix too. Track must be removed etc. repairs there are 3k starting out. And when it goes, its either fix or scrap, cause who wants an excavator that doesn't travel? Also, the backwards boom will throw a lot of potential buyers off, they want the boom on the right where it should be.
> 
> So it costs 8k, and will scrap for 4k, so you loose 4 there. It might finish w/o breaking, but ill bet the cylinder will fail, digging stumps is tough, and maybe the final. should it break mid stream, your screwed.
> 
> ...



Really appreciate your advice! I would rather not rent a machine because I will need it around for a few months minimum so it could get pretty expensive. So would you say its not even worth considering even at a lower price or just at the price I was talking about?

Say I picked it up for 5 grand? He said the track drive motor only leaks very very little like run it for a week and there is no noticeable fluid loss, but if it sits for many months it will need a top off. I guess I may be better off just picking up an early 80's backhoe loader.


----------



## stumpjumper83 (May 2, 2013)

at 5 its a maybe, its close enough to scrap price that all you will loose is 1500 and some time. Do you own torches, have something else to help lift? Are you mechanically inclined? 

As far as if the excavator is right for your outfit what do you do and what else do you have, and what is your goal? Backhoes are handy, don't need hauled around if its short distance, and do everything ok, they are the swiss army of excavation. 

Excavators are the bread knife, really good at cutting bread, and a couple other things but not used for others. They excel at trenching, digging holes, lifting, and knocking things down (trees, houses, etc.)

Just so you know excavators of that class, other than that 690b are bringing 20 - 30k, at auction, your deere is in the 5 - 10 range, fixed up, at auction.


----------



## 04titanse (May 2, 2013)

stumpjumper83 said:


> at 5 its a maybe, its close enough to scrap price that all you will loose is 1500 and some time. Do you own torches, have something else to help lift? Are you mechanically inclined?
> 
> As far as if the excavator is right for your outfit what do you do and what else do you have, and what is your goal? Backhoes are handy, don't need hauled around if its short distance, and do everything ok, they are the swiss army of excavation.
> 
> ...



I have a torch, welder, bunch of big sockets and big wrenches. I am very mechanically inclined, done everything from structural welding repair on machines/trailers to rebuilding my 460 v8 gas engines. Also tons of chainsaw motors, dirt bike engines and pretty much anything internal combustion. 

I have a IH 500 6-way dozer, john deere 2010 track loader and ford 1900 4x4 tractor w/loader. 

Thanks again for the advice, I appreciate it and I'll check back in to let you know what I decide.


----------

